# What's going on in Oconee??



## BigMassiveDaddy (Nov 10, 2004)

Seen little bucks running does, but nothing too big yet.  Anyone have any luck??


----------



## Hambone (Nov 11, 2004)

No luck yet, BMD.  I've seen lots of does,  but haven't had a clean shot at any of them, yet.  I think the next couple weeks should be prime.

We moved some stands around last week and think we'll be in better shape for the rest of the season.

Good luck!   (That's for hunting.  NOT the game on Saturday.      )


----------



## jeffw (Nov 11, 2004)

*few small bucks*

We have let several small eight pointers walk.  I have grunted up two in the last two weeks.  I grunted one all the way across a field with a tending grunt.  he walked right under my stand and grunted and horned trees for 15 mins!

The club next to us has been shooting a lot not sure if there taking does though.

We see mostly bucks than does.  I dont know if that is good or bad?

Should be heating up the next few days!


----------



## AgE (Nov 11, 2004)

The deer activity on my 30 acres at my house in Oconee has picked up significantly in the past few days, however it is mainly at night.  I have seen two ten pointers and numerous smaller bucks in my yard since Sunday.  On monday night, a buck destroyed 8 out of 10 of my Magnolia trees.  

One more week (November 20) will mark that date when I usually start seeing the big boys during daylight hours around my house.

AgE


----------



## TimR (Nov 12, 2004)

Been seeing deer almost every time out and I finally saw some chasing last Sat morning but they were all small bucks.  Going to to be hitting it hard in the next few weeks.  I hope it pays off.  

tr


----------



## waterman (Nov 23, 2004)

Saw 20 + on the 15th 3-2.5 year old 8 pts and a couple of 6pts all chasing doe. Drew on one of the 8s but decided not to release. Since then the weather warmed up and the action slowed down. Members harvested a 9 w/19" spread and a 10 w/ 18" spread last week. It's hard passing all of these bucks knowing that a subdivision will be cutting our acreage in half next year.

P.S Would that be Hambone 77???


----------



## Hambone (Nov 23, 2004)

No, just Hambone.

Saw a nice 8 ptr last week up close for the first time.  Big boy.  Of course, this was just walking the trails and not hunting.  I'd probably have let him walk anyway.  

Cooler weather on the way.  Should be a good weekend.


----------



## BigMassiveDaddy (Nov 29, 2004)

*Plenty of deer seen on Thanksgiving weekend.*

I killed a 9 pointer that was aged by the DNR at 4.5 years old.  He was feeding in a food plot in the wide open.  

Everyone saw at least 5-6 deer per hunt with one person seeing 25 one afternoon on the powerline.

Supposedly, the rut is over, but the 9 pointer's hocks were soaking wet and he was walking out into the food plot with a doe.  Whether he was tending the doe or not, I didn't wait to find out.

I'll have some pictures of him soon.

BMD


----------

